# Fern ID?



## mcphatty (Dec 30, 2010)

I picked up a couple of unknown plants at my LFS, I was hoping that they could be identified. The first one I think is Malayan aqua fern, but the other one, I have no clue.





































Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm afraid that you have two non aquatics. The first is a _Selaginell_a, a fern ally, and the second looks like a _Trichomanes_ fern, perhaps _T. javanicum_. Neither will survive under water. I'd have a word with your plant seller...


----------



## mcphatty (Dec 30, 2010)

He didn't know what they were, either- just gave them to me for free. Thanks for the ID though!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Both should do fine in a moist above water situation.


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

The second one can submerge along time in your tank. No idea with first one


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

First will not survive under water, that's for sure.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The fern expert Dr. Harald Schneider: http://www.nhm.ac.uk/research-curation/staff-directory/botany/h-schneider/index.html
once told me that he doesn't know any gardener who could successfully cultivate Trichomanes javanicum (terrestrial, greenhouse). So all imported T. javanicum are possibly moribund also in terrarium culture


----------

